# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Amusing!



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

My Asian posses, maybe y'all will share this sympathy, haha!






Enjoy!


----------



## Tankman (Feb 19, 2006)

Dang man, how true


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

Well, I guess I'm the exception then, IF you count that northern Indians are often lumped into the "Asian" category - at least according to AZN television they are, LOL!

I'm caucasian, of Swedish, Finnish, German and Swiss heritage. Can't get much "whiter". For over two years, I've been dating a Bengali man who was born in Calcutta, and has been in the States for close to 20 years (about half his life). So, if things progress, I'll probably be the first of all my cousins NOT to have little blonde kids. But that's OK. 

I think its more a matter of who is doing the asking - men are usually the ones to make the first inquiry, so the caucasian guys have been asking the asian women out, as they join the pool of "available" women. If there was a large influx of european-decended women on asian college campuses, I think you'd see the same thing, but in mirror image - the "incoming" women would join the dating circles faster (regardless of where they were actually born), and the european-ethnic men would have a similar complaint. I am positive it will even out.

Pretty funny video, though!
-Jane


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Jane, all I can say to you is

You are that one precious 1 outta million golden case, hehe









Nah, that movie was meant as a funny satire, which I'm sure you caught the drift, especially the ending. Hahaha, that's my favorite part; the ending


----------



## Miss Fishy (May 13, 2006)

Very funny film! The ending is particularly good. Actually, my parents are another exception - my father is Sinhalese (from Sri Lanka) and my mother is of English, Irish, German and Hungarian descent! 

From Alex.


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

Yes, yes.... of course I got the tongue-in-cheek nature of it! It was remarkably well filmed/laid out, too! (I used to do video production). 

I of course sent the link to my sweetie! He got a kick out of it too. 

Then, while on the topic, he reminded me that as he was coming into adolescence, his older cousin lived with them for awhile, and this young man procured some not-quite-porn pictures.... and those were from Sweden. So, my dear one's first real exposure to anything explicit was inherantly Swedish. Hmmmm. I'm gonna have to ponder THAT one awhile, LOL! Makes me think of birds or young animals "Imprinting" on things that are the first exposure. This also leads me to pondering the influence of western media on the rest of the world. In high school, the Turkish exchange student, Anu, came to stay with my family for just over a week at the end of the school year (she and I had become friends). She commented that before she came to America, she really half expected everone to live like they did on the TV shows Dallas or Dynasty. Those were the most prominent images she's seen of this country. She was also somewhat fearful of the obviously loose morals practiced as well. She and I had a good laugh about it. Still.....

Another oddball observation - I just met my THIRD couple where the man is Brazilian, and the woman is German. I have no theory on that, at least not one that has completely jelled yet. 

OK, now I'm just blathering.
-Jane


----------

